# World Cup Cebu



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Will any Philippine TV channels show the England world cup matches live? We have only the free Ariel channels. Is there any way I can get the British channels on the internet?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ANS / CBN is being listed as the official telecast station for the 2014 World Cup in the Philippines.

I am not sure which channel this is or if you get this channel but this is what the soccer league is reporting as telecasting all the 2014 world cup action...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Suggestion, in advance-in the event other options fail; locate a sports bar close to you that does carry the event live. Should not be difficult to find at least one...


----------

